# Audio interface to pc speakers cable.



## Rey (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello. I'm looking for a temp solution in connecting an audio interface to an old pc speakers that only have 3.5mm jack to connect with others.

I'm thinking of only one way but no sure if it works because i don't have the cables yet.

using this cable?
https://www.musicbliss.com.my/Acces...ink-cable-2-x-jack-mono-2-x-rca-male-malaysia

2 unbalanced 6.5mm(1/4inch) into the back of audio interface while the 3.5mm(1/8inch) stereo jack into the computer speakers?

would it work?

thanks


----------



## chrisr (Apr 25, 2018)

yes, of course, assuming your audio interface has 2 x 1/4inch outs.


----------



## Rey (Apr 25, 2018)

chrisr said:


> yes, of course, assuming your audio interface has 2 x 1/4inch outs.



thank you @chrisr yes it has 2 1/4 inch outs. will i suffer any sound quality lost by connecting this way or because of using computer speakers? thanks


----------



## Ethos (Apr 25, 2018)

Rey said:


> thank you @chrisr yes it has 2 1/4 inch outs. will i suffer any sound quality lost by connecting this way or because of using computer speakers? thanks



It sounds like you have no other choice, right? If there are no other options, then this will work just fine. If it starts to sound bad to you then you'll know it's time to make some upgrades.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 25, 2018)

I also think it will be just fine. Presumably both are operating at line level. The pc speakers will almost certainly be at "consumer" line level and the audio card may be "consumer" or "pro" (a good bit louder than consumer). I'm assuming the pc speakers have a volume knob on them? They usually do.

If you do find that you're going from pro to consumer line level the signal will be hot (loud) for the speaker and may distort at higher volumes. You should insert a pad if so, although in practice you'll get something workable by turning the volume of the PC output down a bit and the volume of the speakers up. My guess would be that your soundcard and speakers are both at consumer level though.

The defining factor in how it will sound will most likely be the build quality of the PC speakers, which is usually poor.


----------



## Rey (Apr 26, 2018)

Ethos said:


> It sounds like you have no other choice, right? If there are no other options, then this will work just fine. If it starts to sound bad to you then you'll know it's time to make some upgrades.


for now yes till i get some entry level monitors....eris 4.5 maybe


----------



## Rey (Apr 26, 2018)

chrisr said:


> I also think it will be just fine. Presumably both are operating at line level. The pc speakers will almost certainly be at "consumer" line level and the audio card may be "consumer" or "pro" (a good bit louder than consumer). I'm assuming the pc speakers have a volume knob on them? They usually do.
> 
> If you do find that you're going from pro to consumer line level the signal will be hot (loud) for the speaker and may distort at higher volumes. You should insert a pad if so, although in practice you'll get something workable by turning the volume of the PC output down a bit and the volume of the speakers up. My guess would be that your soundcard and speakers are both at consumer level though.
> 
> The defining factor in how it will sound will most likely be the build quality of the PC speakers, which is usually poor.


my speakers is old altec lansing atp3


----------

